# See how ONR changes your water



## shine247

Out of curiosity I have been performing a few test with ONR. One involved testing the theory that dirt sinks to the bottom of the container. In most cases it will anyway but does ONR speed the process up?

Here is 2L of water with a handful of sharp sand added.










Next, the mixture is agitated.










This is 10 minutes later. As you can see, there is not a lot happening although the water is still.










The next picture is the same unsettled sand but 5ml of ONR has been added and the whole lot stirred.

After 3 minutes you can see the difference. The sand has settled with a good amount of the cloudiness gone. 
Very simple but it does demonstrate how ONR works in the bucket at least. The effect will likely be better with more ONR, 5ml in 2L is on the low side.










I am not a massive ONR user but there are times I use it. Less so just now, it depends on the car. I have probably used it so few times that I cannot comment on long term marring.

* Edit

Similar test with shampoo added a few posts down.


----------



## \Rian

Now do a test with an appropriate dilution of car shampoo and see what that does? I reckon it would be similar

As youve compared ONR to water but no one washes their car with just water it usually has soap in it so a comparison between ONR and Shampoo would be more beneficial as I think we all agree ONR is better in all ways than plain old water anyway


----------



## shine247

Rian said:


> Now do a test with an appropriate dilution of car shampoo and see what that does? I reckon it would be similar
> 
> As youve compared ONR to water but no one washes their car with just water it usually has soap in it so a comparison between ONR and Shampoo would be more beneficial as I think we all agree ONR is better in all ways than plain old water anyway


Rian, I did consider a normal shampoo test but with so many differing makes, results may differ. The reason I did this was down to a recent discussion in which ONR was described as little better than water and there are those who think it is no better. ie., it is no good so you may as well use water. Also, even if a regular shampoo does not show to do the same (but like you, I thought it may) I don't think it will persuade anyone to wash their car with ONR. The little experiment was not intended to convert anyone, only to show ONR does at least one thing that users feel it does.

Having said that, since you are Interested I will aim to get time and test a shampoo with a sample of the same sand at the appropriate dilution.

Thank you for your comment, it is cordially put and well received. :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Wouldn't shampoo foam up when agitated so seeing what the sand has done in the water hard to see? Would Need a clear bucket

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002

intresting thread

although if it takes several minutes most people will half way around the car before its settled


----------



## shine247

Managed to get this done today.

In order are the 4 photos.

Top one shows the foamed up Born to be Mild 1:800










Sand added, froth removed.










Mixture agitated.










And finally, after a good 4 minutes, little change at which point I stopped as the difference between this and ONR is evident.










I don't think it will convert anyone but it may raise an eyebrow. I suppose adding a nominal amount of ONR to a regular wash may be helpful but I know it flattens shampoo from experience should that bother anyone.

What do you guys think?


----------



## meraredgti

I really like that test, shows another angle of the product. Two bucket method with grit guards will go a long way to helping keep the mitt and wash solution cleaner.


----------



## \Rian

shine247 said:


> Managed to get this done today.
> 
> In order are the 4 photos.
> 
> Top one shows the foamed up Born to be Mild 1:800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand added, froth removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixture agitated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, after a good 4 minutes, little change at which point I stopped as the difference between this and ONR is evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will convert anyone but it may raise an eyebrow. I suppose adding a nominal amount of ONR to a regular wash may be helpful but I know it flattens shampoo from experience should that bother anyone.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Awesome test and thank you for taking the comments on board, ONR is clearly doing something to the particles causing them to sink faster.

Is it possibly interfering with the water tension


----------



## shine247

Rian said:


> Is it possibly interfering with the water tension


I think the answer lies here.

_The Water softening ability of ONR comes from bonding and removing minerals from water which takes place by the polymers in No Rinse in the same way as it bonds to dirt or other surfaces. The polymers remove minerals from water by bonding and trapping them similar to how they remove dirt particles and drop them down to the bottom of solution. There is nothing in soap that has that ability hence dirt or contaminants float in the solution._

From the link below

http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/2015/03/optimum-polymer-technologies-onr_24.html?m=1

The example I did was quite extreme, there will have been a lot of particles to deal with at once so to remove that cloudiness, it did a good job. Also, it did a lot inside of 3 minutes, I just saw little point waiting beyond that.

On reflection, it has helped the product in my eyes, should the rest of the claims be doubted, perhaps not so readily. &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Interesting, thanks for sharing. Of course you realise now you're gonna get people adding ONR to their bucket of regular shampoo. 😂


----------



## shine247

GeeWhizRS said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. Of course you realise now you're gonna get people adding ONR to their bucket of regular shampoo. 😂


I have done it in the past. It stops some frothing but I don't think you will need to add full ONR ratios for that. Perhaps just a few ml. 😉


----------



## Brian1612

GeeWhizRS said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. Of course you realise now you're gonna get people adding ONR to their bucket of regular shampoo.


Pretty common this. Jon recommended it ages ago on forensic detailing.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Really? Cool. I must have missed that one if it involves buckets. Is this something you do Brian?


----------



## NeilG40

GeeWhizRS said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. Of course you realise now you're gonna get people adding ONR to their bucket of regular shampoo. 😂


I've tried it in the past, it gave the water a strange extremely slick almost slimy feeling, no negative effects to cleaning though.


----------



## gloss.lab

Some time ago I checked if ONR polymers affect gloss 

Before-After-ONR


----------



## Brian1612

GeeWhizRS said:


> Really? Cool. I must have missed that one if it involves buckets. Is this something you do Brian?


I used to add the 25ml into my wash bucket & as others has said, it does reduce suds but it gives the water an almost oil like feeling, it's extremely slick.

I don't do this now as I was going through a lot of it & like to keep ONR for specific jobs. Works well at QD dilution for cleaning door shuts, it's good for picking up dust between polishing & applying LSP & I really like it just for a quick wipe over on all the dash/plastics in the interior prior to dressing them as well.

I have even shockingly tried it as a rinseless wash on my GFs old beat up corsa before it was sold for 500 quid & it worked really well. Car was pretty dirty but basically used a 2 bucket method with a QD mix used as a pre-soak & a rinseless dilution in the wash bucket. Mitt was rinsed out after each panel in the rinse bucket & it left the car really clean, even done a good job on the alloys. Quick spray over with a QD & the guy that purchased it was thrilled with how it looked when he picked it up so it worked 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTChris

Detergents in car shampoo will do the exact opposite of ONR. Detergents and emulsifiers keep particles in solution, ONR removes them. We use similar ingredients to car shampoo in microbiology to keep protozoa in solution for biochemical extraction.


----------



## SmudgerEBT

Thanks for taking the time to do this.

:thumb:


----------



## WEDEL.1

shine247 said:


> I have done it in the past. It stops some frothing but I don't think you will need to add full ONR ratios for that. Perhaps just a few ml. 😉


ONR definitely kills suds.


----------



## LeeH

Do you have any Ech2o try? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotty B

I use a shampoo / ONR mix to clean the wheels with a Wowo wash mitt as it's so slick.


----------



## RandomlySet

Might steel this idea for a video one day :lol:

Loads of tests you could do.
Plain water
Water + Shampoo
Water + ONR
Plain water + Grit Guards
Water + Shampoo + Grit Guards
Water + ONR + Grit Guards


----------



## RS3

GeeWhizRS said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. Of course you realise now you're gonna get people adding ONR to their bucket of regular shampoo. 😂


I often do this.

Makes for a nice slippery finish:thumb:.


----------

